# Tennant Lake Ontario Canada



## crimson45827 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am looking to see if anyone has had any experience fishing Tennant Lake in Ontario Canada. I have searched the internet for the last few weeks, but have been unable to find any real information regarding this lake. Myself and 7 others will be flying out of Nakina in mid July and we will be using Twin Lakes Outfitters. We have used them in the past to fish lake abamasagi with good success, but we have decided to try a new lake this year.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL are you getting cabin fever? I have never fished Tennant, but fished the next 2 lakes below it. Tennant has a new cabin last year and had not been fished in 5 yrs before that due to fire. Its not a big lake so you won't get lost. I have fished Kap lake below it and Melchett below that. We use jigs and twister tails and Husky jerks, rebels, an spoons. The restaurant in Nakina is closed so no place to eat there. Maybe it will reopen? I have been goin up to Nakina for 19 yrs and things keep changing. Fishing is good though.


----------



## crimson45827 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes cabin fever has hit me exceptionally hard this year. I have resorted to buying new tackle that I may or may not need, to ease the pain of this fever.LOL The bad part is that buying the new tackle appears to be making the fever worse. Looks like I will have to resort to the walleye run in Maumee this year. Is the river that connects the 3 lakes pretty easy to navigate or are there tricky rapids along the way? Regarding eating at the restaurant, we are usually running too far behind schedule to do so anyway, as we like to stop off at Tony's in Michigan to get our supersized serving of bacon to start the trip off.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL I will not live long enough to use all the tackle that I have "extra" just for my Canadian trip. The river I think has 2 rapids to get into Kap, but one of those is at Kap. It was flowing fast but I think you could make it up in a boat. That was in May and not very wide. Now thru Kap and into Melchett there is no problem.. When you get to Melchett stay to the right going thru last chute. Within 20 ft or less from shore. That's a pretty good haul from tenant to Melchett. We have always went with Artic watershed since we started to go there. I have met Chad several times and he is a worker at it. I will probably see a couple of guys this weekend that goes with him. Usually to Kag that he took over when he got tenant. They say the fishing is good there also.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I fished Tennant once about 10 years ago. It was in mid September and the fishing was good. The wind was fairly bad while we were there so we did not fish the body of the lake much. Tried to do the rapids to Kap but did not think we could navigate it and definitely did not think we could get the boat back up if we got there. The wate may have been low. We did go back up the Kap at the opposite end of the lake and it went for a few miles. There were holes in it that went to 30 feet and held fish. Would not believe it was that deep looking at the flat swampy land next to the river. At the rapids that stopped us from going any further, there was a pond of about 10 acres that we fished and caught many fish at the base of the rapids. There was a shallow rocky narrow area west of the cabin about a half mile and it had current with fish. Could not fish to easily with the wind but would have done well if we weren't blown through so fast.


----------



## crimson45827 (Jul 10, 2008)

Our final 3 lakes for this summer came down to Kag, Van Poele, and Tennant. I had been hoping for Kag, but Tennant got the most votes from our group of eight. Thanks for the replies olejoe and challies it is always good to hear from someone who is familar with the area. The following still makes me laugh whenever I see it.

My biggest worry is that my wife (when I'm dead) will sell my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it. 
~Koos Brandt


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Personally, if had the choice of the lakes you mentioned I would have picked Kag.


----------

